
Case Study: Sign-to-Speech Glove - iammarkbro
https://medium.com/mlreview/case-study-sign-to-speech-converter-facilitated-wireless-communication-358b3914d398
======
heramoto
Are there any cheap DIY haptic devices on the marker?

